# The future of hunting and fishing (as we know it)



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

With CES going on in Vegas and getting a glimpse into the latest in consumer tech, I have been thinking about the future of hunting and fishing as we know it. I look at my young son and wonder if he will have the same hunting and fishing opportunities I had growing up or if technology will change the landscape so drastically that it will take the "sport" out of being a sportsman.

The obvious issue currently is the use of drones for hunting. Colorado is the first state to take a stance before it becomes a bigger issue. This was released last week:

http://www.backcountryhunters.org/i...en-applaud-colorado-ban-on-drones-for-hunting

There is no doubt other states will follow suit in time on drones, but poaching and other nefarious acts by selfish people become more problematic and the tech issues will only become more complicated.

I really think we are on the cusp of big changes to our lifestyle. We are not too far off from imaging that will allow a person to see nearly every fish in a stretch of water. Gone will be the days of wondering what surprises a small beaver pond might hold. I know old-timers who scoff at underwater cameras, I can't imagine what we have in store with tech advancements.

What will the next 30 years bring? HUGE changes in hunting and fishing for sure. The more immediate question is what will the next 5 years bring? Within 5 years seeing a civilian drone overhead is very realistic. It is also possible that at any given time your honey hole will be being viewed live online by a handful of people. A lake may have a log jam of boats directly above the only known 30 pounder in the lake. Granted some of these scenarios may be further off, but if you think they aren't possible in our lifetime you are kidding yourself. There will have to be increased regulations and policing and keeping the lifestyle we now know will become more expensive and burdensome on states.

May God be with us.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What is CES?


----------



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> What is CES?


Consumer Electronics Show: http://ces.cnet.com/

A huge show highlighting the latest and greatest in tech gadgets for the consumer. For tech nerds it is kind of a big deal.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> What is CES?


Consumer Electronic Show


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Computer and Electronics Show in Vegas.

Another thought, the SLC Western Outdoors expo brings in 30,000 people on average. Last years first ever "comic-con" in SLC brought in 70,000 people in their first try. The next one is attracting bigger guests and is expected to bring in over 100,000 this year. They estimate in a year or two it will be the biggest convention in the country at over 200,000 attendance.

What does that tell you about peoples, especially the youths interests?

People talk about the impact of the expo on the economy but comparatively, it really is small potatoes compared to other things. 


-DallanC


----------



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Computer and Electronics Show in Vegas.
> 
> Another thought, the SLC Western Outdoors expo brings in 30,000 people on average. Last years first ever "comic-con" in SLC brought in 70,000 people in their first try. The next one is attracting bigger guests and is expected to bring in over 100,000 this year. They estimate in a year or two it will be the biggest convention in the country at over 200,000 attendance.
> 
> ...


You actually bring up a completely different point about the future of hunting/fishing and tech. Will gadgets change hunting and fishing or will the youth simply lose all interest in hunting and fishing because of technology?


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm 15 and I will hunt until the day I die, if that answers your question RYsenTrout


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Got it, Confuser and Electronics Show.......uh...thanks, I'll pass. 

As long as the oil and gas knuckleheads don't build roads on every ridgetop there is hope. No amount of technology can trump the terrain and cover some of our game animals live and hide in.

I can see it now: hundreds of drones, with Utah license plates, flying over Wyoming. Does Toyota make drones? uh...nevermind


----------



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

HunterTanner said:


> I'm 15 and I will hunt until the day I die, if that answers your question RYsenTrout


That's a good kid right there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Got it, Confuser and Electronics Show.......uh...thanks, I'll pass.


Lots of cool hunting related tech gets first announced there. GPS, Radios, SPOT emergency systems, ION Augers (ok I am kidding... but cordless tools certainly first showed up there) etc all showed up there first. Its not all TV's and XBoxes. Its kindof ironic to disparage tech when we are communicating on a websites alot of times wirelessly, all tech that showed up there first.



> I can see it now: hundreds of drones, with Utah license plates, flying over Wyoming. Does Toyota make drones? uh...nevermind


Hunting Drones for scouting are happening NOW. Not in 10 years, not in 5 years... N O W. I brought this up YEARS ago. You can program a flight path of GPS coordinates and the planes will fly the route and photograph everything, high end systems now have IR and will take pictures at NIGHT. Other planes are remote controlled via radio signal sending back realtime video from the plane to VR helmets on the pilot. You simply pull up to a drainage, launch the plane and fly the whole thing in a mater of minutes. My former boss is one of the pioneers in this field.

Colorado has laws on the table NOW to address this. WY, UT... falling behind as usual. But hey, keep I guess that sand is comfortable, enough people keep their heads buried in it.

*EDIT the first fpv systems I saw were in 2006, 7 years of revisions have produced incredible high-def systems. Look at this cool example:






-DallanC
.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

HunterTanner said:


> I'm 15 and I will *hunt the years I get a tag* until the day I die, if that answers your question RYsenTrout


Fixed it for you.

-DallanC


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I've been staring at my 300 win mag and my drone. I'm sure I can get the thing to fire but attaching it is mind boggling. It'll all go together eventually though. 8)


----------



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

klbzdad said:


> I've been staring at my 300 win mag and my drone. I'm sure I can get the thing to fire but attaching it is mind boggling. It'll all go together eventually though. 8)


Maybe this will give you some ideas:


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Haha Dallan, very true...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a cool video. I admire guys that hunt with hanguns.

Do those drone thingies work in the thick dark timber?
Do they make drone-shaped clay pigeons?
Do drones use the gutless method?
Do they make drone laser guns? Ammo is so hard to find.


----------



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

Not sure about all of your questions, but here is a video of a drone in somewhat thick cover:






You may not be up to speed on this debate, but it is a very real concern we will be discussing for years to come.

http://townhall.com/tipsheet/sarahj...ate-hunters-use-drones-to-track-game-n1776931


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

RYsenTrout said:


> Yeah, I guess this is a silly topic to discuss while those danged oil guys are building all these danged roads.
> 
> Ignorance is bliss.


Okay, I'll quit being silly.

Here's a piece of ground on the other side of the river from the Book Cliffs. I remember when there was nothing there but a bunch of antelope and wild horses.



Ignorance is bliss.

.


----------



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Okay, I'll quit being silly.
> 
> Here's a piece of ground on the other side of the river from the Book Cliffs. I remember when there was nothing there but a bunch of antelope and wild horses.
> 
> ...


It is great to have many different people with many different perspectives. At least we can agree we want to preserve hunting. I have spent a decent amount of time around drones through my employment so I may take them more seriously than your average person... maybe too serious?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

RYsenTrout said:


> Not sure about all of your questions, but here is a video of a drone in somewhat thick cover:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the video and the link, It's an interesting concept. We'll see what happens.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

RYsenTrout said:


> It is great to have many different people with many different perspectives. At least we can agree we want to preserve hunting. I have spent a decent amount of time around drones through my employment so I may take them more seriously than your average person... maybe too serious?


Well keep us up to speed then. I have been in the mining, oil and gas business since 1969 through my employment so I may take it a little more seriously than your average person....but maybe not serious enough.


----------

